# Hangers from the Pittsburgh, PA area



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

I was wondering if there were any hangers (LEGAL) from the Pittsburgh, PA area that visit this site. I'm a drywall contractor from the Wheeling, WV area. I'm looking for a good hanging subcontractor. We do residential work in OH, WV and PA. If there are any left, please contact me.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

lnidrywall said:


> If there are any left, please contact me.


I love It!!!


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

It sounds funny but it really sucks.


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

$10.56 per 4'x12' sheet... more for custom work.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

lnidrywall said:


> $10.56 per 4'x12' sheet... more for custom work.


That's not bad pay. I'd struggle for that.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I wouldn't have a clue how much that is ?
Do you get paid per sheet? And what's that work out to per square feet 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Here in western Aus for a big company its $3.5 per m2 to hang. 

A smaller company like mine would pay $5 for good contractors to hang sheets 
And more for high end and shadow line 
Any size sheet 2400x1200 up to 6000x1200 even 6000x1350 (mm)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Im coming work for you mate.....lol hear in vic the going contract rate is $3 per sqm hang


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Aussiecontractor said:


> I wouldn't have a clue how much that is ?
> Do you get paid per sheet? And what's that work out to per square feet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Its roughly the equivalent to our 3.6x1.2 sheet mate


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yer I think I worked out to $2.5 per m which seems right. I think it's a lot cheaper to live in USA than here and I think vic has a lower cost of living to wa too so seems it's all around ballpark worldwide for what we do 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Most are paying around $2.20 here, thats labor only screws, glue, and back block mud supplied. Battens are extra. So in American terms, that would be $9.50 per 12 foot sheet.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah rural rates are lower which housing is cheaper in albury then melbourne but your grocery prices and fuel is higher .....do do contract work gaz or all your own


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

My own stuff takes priority. I won't work for that rate, I would rather go fishing.


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

$10.56 for a 4'x12' sheet is $.22 per sq. ft. Our work is pretty standard stuff. Even our Custom work is not too difficult. Most of our jobs have about 10,000 sq. ft. of board. 8'- 9' ceilings. We work in mostly rural areas. We've got a lot of work year round, there are just no hangers around here.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

lnidrywall said:


> $10.56 per 4'x12' sheet... more for custom work.


 That's good pay for regular houses, good God my pockets would fill up quick. 
Why don't you set up a shop in the Harrisburg area?:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> That's good pay for regular houses, good God my pockets would fill up quick.
> Why don't you set up a shop in the Harrisburg area?:yes:


I was thinking the same thing..For the homes he described .


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

I seems to me that a lot of the good hangers and finishers have been getting the bone for so long that they can't or won't recognize a good opportunity when they are presented with one... that really sucks!


----------



## Rico1982 (Jun 28, 2015)

Are you telling me you pay 10.56 cents just to hang. You don't even wanna know what we get paid in Texas. You'd laugh.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Rico1982 said:


> Are you telling me you pay 10.56 cents just to hang. You don't even wanna know what we get paid in Texas. You'd laugh.


What is the scope of what your hanging ,?


----------



## Rico1982 (Jun 28, 2015)

Scope? Like price?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Rico1982 said:


> Scope? Like price?


Is it gravy or cut up crazy chit?


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

Rico1982 said:


> Are you telling me you pay 10.56 cents just to hang. You don't even wanna know what we get paid in Texas. You'd laugh.


Brother, its been a long time since I've laughed about drywall. Come to Eastern Ohio.


----------



## Rico1982 (Jun 28, 2015)

Is it gravy or cut up crazy chit?[/QUOTE]


Easy chit. Your basic sub division single story 8ft / 9ft homes. Matchbox homes.


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

I got that!


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

lnidrywall said:


> Brother, its been a long time since I've laughed about drywall. Come to Eastern Ohio.


Man I wish we were in a better position to come there. Northeastern Maryland here and we know ONE finisher who pays like you but he keeps his work load low. So close yet so far


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

evolve991 said:


> Man I wish we were in a better position to come there. Northeastern Maryland here and we know ONE finisher who pays like you but he keeps his work load low. So close yet so far


 I spent seven years in Maryland, that's where I learned to finish. I lived in the Annapolis area. We worked mostly in Ann Arundel, Prince George's and Montgomery Counties. We did both custom and production homes. I moved back to Eastern Ohio in 1994. Living and working in Maryland was a good experience. I learned a lot from very good hangers and finishers but I had to work just about seven days a week just to make ends meet. It's a different world here, there has always been plenty of work, most of the builders are loyal to good tradesmen and you don't have to work your life away to feed your family. We're closer than you think!


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

Still looking...


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I guess finding some young bucks and training them isn't something you'd be interested in?
I haven't seen any young guys coming up the ranks for a long time,,, 
it's like they bred the labor gene out of the population.


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't know any Americans under the age of 33 doing residential drywall. I'm not saying they're not out there; I just don't know them. It's a tough job with little respect (these days). Really, the pay is too low, the job conditions usually suck. I take pride in the fact that I am a drywall finisher. This trade has been very good to me but if I could go back 29 years, l don't know if I would do it again. Too many cutthroats who don't respect themselves or the trade.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Another guy and out were just talking about this Friday. Twelve years ago I've half the drywallers in my area I knew were younger than thirty. I am the youngest one I know now. (43) I know five independent drywallers that are fifty plus.and that's it.


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm afraid all the hard working American guys that are ever going to do residential drywall are already doing it. I hear it from a lot of other trades as well, there are very few capable young people wanting to learn a trade. I've had so many guys with a lot of potential come to work, only to find they have so many personal problems they can't overcome. At this point I'm really not interested in teaching anybody anything. I'm just trying to find good tradesmen who want to be treated fairly.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

And that's a mission in itself! I've downsized my business this year to what me and 3 guys can handle...I'm not taking on big jobs where I need a lot of guys anymore because they can't work unsupervised take shortcuts and have no attention to detail 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

Aussiecontractor said:


> And that's a mission in itself! I've downsized my business this year to what me and 3 guys can handle...I'm not taking on big jobs where I need a lot of guys anymore because they can't work unsupervised take shortcuts and have no attention to detail
> 
> 
> I feel your pain brother.


----------



## dunsky (Jan 25, 2016)

I am 28 and all that i do is hang and tape residential jobs for myself and i stay very busy there are a few of us out there!!


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

Still looking...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

lnidrywall said:


> Still looking...


Try Donnie Shue .. If he hasn't hung himself yet!


----------

